# Covid Vaccination Info



## EphemeralStick (Mar 22, 2021)

*Okay ya'll, I wanted to make this thread since knowledge is power and I'd rather ya be able to find the vaccine if you want to. I am not making this thread to debate the existence of the vaccine, nor do I care to dive into an anti-vaxxer discussion. This is a place to share resources for people who want to get vaccinated. 

I've already gotten my first dose of the vaccine because New Orleans' criteria are pretty lax. As of today anyone who works with the general public in Louisiana is eligible for the vaccine and even if you don't, just being a smoker is enough to meet to the criteria. Hell, I don't even smoke anymore but I was able to get vaccinated using that as my eligibility.

The biggest obstacle I'm seeing right now is that most states require you to be a resident of that state in order to receive a dosage. For nomads, that poses a pretty obvious issue in that most of ya'll aren't in your resident state, unfortunately I don't have a clear answer for ya'll other than to dive into learning about the requirements for whatever state your in. To that end I found this after a little digging. I copied this from the Wall Street Journal website and I'm posting it here because fuck em.*

Alabama​*Website*​*Hotline: 855-566-5333*​The state currently vaccinates healthcare workers, long-term-care residents, law-enforcement officers and firefighters. On Feb. 8, people age 65 and older, as well as certain critical workers including teachers, public-transit employees and manufacturing workers, became eligible. On March 22, the state plans to expand eligibility to people age 55 and older, those with intellectual or developmental disabilities, people age 16 to 64 with high-risk medical conditions and critical workers in additional areas including food service and finance. With the added groups, about two-thirds of Alabama residents will qualify for shots. A website, alcovidvaccine.gov, allows people to confirm vaccine eligibility and schedule an appointment. The hotline doesn’t make appointments but can refer callers to appropriate sites to do so.

Alaska​*Website
Hotline: 907-646-3322*
The state currently vaccinates residents who are age 55 and over; have certain medical conditions such as asthma; multigenerational households; essential workers; healthcare workers; people working in congregate settings such as correctional and long-term-care facilities. The state has an online appointment system, an eligibility quiz that provides a general timeline and a sortable table for many of the state’s vaccine providers.

Arizona​*Website
Hotline: 602-542-1000*
Arizona distributes vaccines via local and tribal health jurisdictions, and eligibility criteria vary by county. In general, the state is vaccinating people age 65 and older and workers in healthcare, education and child care. Some counties have begun expanding access to other essential workers; adults with high-risk medical conditions; and people living in congregate settings.
The website has a map that shows which phase each county is vaccinating. The state has an online eligibility checker and an online appointment system for eligible residents, but there is no preregistration for the vaccine.

Arkansas​*Website
Hotline: n/a*
The state is in its Phase 1C group of Covid-19 vaccination, which expanded eligibility to Arkansans age 16 to 64 with health conditions that increase their risk for severe Covid-19 and those in high-risk settings such as people who are incarcerated or are living in group homes and student housing. Also now eligible are essential workers in energy, finance, food service, information technology, legal, media, public health, public safety, shelter and housing, and transportation.
Groups of people previously eligible remain so, including adults who are 65 and older, those who work in education, and food-manufacturing workers, healthcare workers, residents and staff of long-term-care facilities and police, firefighters and EMS who work as first responders. The site offers a map of pharmacy locations. There is no preregistration for the vaccine.

California​*Website
Hotline: 833-422-4255*
The state has broken down its initial rollout into three main groups and currently is working its way through the first two. The 1A includes healthcare workers and long-term-care residents, accounting for roughly three million people. The 1B group includes individuals age 65 and older, and those who work in education and child care, emergency services and food and agriculture.
Starting March 15, healthcare providers may vaccinate individuals age 16 to 64 who are deemed to be at the very highest risk for morbidity and mortality from Covid-19 as a direct result of certain severe health conditions or certain high-risk disabilities.
Gov. Gavin Newsom said the state will move to an age-based eligibility system once the state’s more vulnerable population is vaccinated. On March 4, Mr. Newsom further modified the state’s eligibility for vaccines by including what his office said was an equity initiative, so that people living in crowded, low-income neighborhoods would have increased access to the shots.
Mr. Newsom said California would set aside 40% of vaccine doses for these communities and use demographic data to determine which ones would get the increased supply.
Most eligible residents can receive a vaccine at community sites, doctor’s offices, clinics and pharmacies. The state allows residents to preregister to be notified when it is their turn. California expects to have enough supplies to vaccinate most Californians in all 58 counties by summer 2021, according to the website.

Colorado​*Website
Hotline: 877-268-2926*
Colorado currently vaccinates residents age 60 and older; age 16 and older with two or more high-risk health conditions; grocery, meatpacking and agricultural and healthcare workers; first responders; child-care workers, teachers and school workers; and certain state officials.
The majority of residents will receive the vaccine through their employer, local public-health agency or the long-term-care program. Current vaccine providers for eligible residents to contact are listed. The state expects Phase 2 recipients to be eligible in the spring and Phase 3 recipients to be eligible in the summer. There is no preregistration option.

Connecticut​*Website
Hotline: 877-918-2224*
Connecticut is vaccinating residents age 45 and older as of March 19, along with educators and child-care professionals. Healthcare personnel, medical first responders, and residents and staff of long-term-care facilities and congregate settings also qualify. The state has an eligibility quiz, a way for employers to enroll staff and an online “Vaccine Administration Management System” for eligible residents. Residents can also contact certain healthcare providers for direct scheduling.
The state is mainly using an age-based system for eligibility. Starting April 5, everyone age 16 and older will be eligible for the vaccine.

Delaware​*Website
Hotline: 1-833-643-1715*
Delaware is vaccinating all individuals 50 and over, healthcare personnel, long-term-care staff and residents, people 16 and older who have certain health conditions, and front-line essential workers including: fire, police, correctional officers, teachers and education staff, child-care workers, food-service, construction and transportation workers.
Front-line essential workers should get information from their employers; residents 65 and older can make a request for an appointment. There is no preregistration option listed. Pharmacies are vaccinating people age 50 and older. Teachers and school staff can get the vaccine at school-district-based vaccination events.

Florida​*Website
Hotline: 866-201-6313*
Florida currently vaccinates people 60 years of age and older, long-term-care facility residents and staff, healthcare personnel with direct patient contact and residents deemed to be vulnerable to Covid-19. On March 3, people age 50 and older who are school employees, law-enforcement officers and firefighters became eligible. The state offers a list of county health departments and hospital providers, sortable by county and city. A website, myvaccine.fl.gov, allows eligible Florida residents to preregister for vaccines and secure spots in line.

Georgia​*Website
Hotline: n/a*
Georgia currently vaccinates people age 55 and older and their caregivers, as well as anyone age 16 and older with certain high-risk medical conditions or disabilities. Educators and staff, law enforcement, firefighters, first responders, healthcare workers, long-term-care facility residents and staff, and caregivers and parents of children with complex medical conditions also qualify.
There is a sortable table of vaccination sites for residents to book appointments directly, as they become available. The state advises residents to check its website often, as participating site locations will be updated frequently. More locations will be added when providers are ready to administer the shots, and as supply allows. There is no preregistration available.

Hawaii​*Website
Hotline: 833-711-0645*
Hawaii distributes its vaccines to hubs throughout the state. Those currently eligible are: front-line essential workers including medical personnel, who are receiving vaccines through their employer or industry, and adults 75 years and older, who can register through this website. Organizations with front-line essential workers in Phase 1B may complete a survey to identify their eligible workers and coordinate vaccinations. Those in 1B include first responders, corrections officers, emergency-services dispatchers, critical transportation infrastructure workers—such as harbor and dock workers, public transportation—critical utilities—such as energy, water—teachers and child-care and educational support staff, those essential for federal, state and local government operations, and postal-service workers. People age 70 and older can receive telephone assistance to register for vaccination by calling 808-300-1120.
Hawaii also provides island county websites, which have updated information. The state expects that all adults will be able to get vaccinated in the first half of 2021 or soon thereafter. There isn’t preregistration available.

Idaho​*Website
Hotline: There are different hotlines depending on where you live in the state.*
Vaccines are currently available to adults 65 and older and those 55 to 64 with certain health conditions that increase the risk of contracting Covid-19. Other groups that are eligible are healthcare workers, long-term-care facility staff and residents, first responders, teachers and school staff, and front-line essential workers such as grocery clerks, correctional- and-detention-facility staff, and those in manufacturing.
As more residents become eligible, the state expects people to get them through normal vaccination locations such as an employer, physician’s office, local public-health district or local pharmacy. The state expects to fully open up eligibility in late April. Preregistration is done online.

Illinois​*Website
Hotline: n/a*
Illinois is currently vaccinating people age 65 and older, with certain health conditions including obesity and diabetes, with disabilities not covered in other categories, and essential workers in occupations such as healthcare, corrections, agriculture and public transit.
Vaccinations are available by appointment only. The state website lists all vaccination locations. Residents can access links for a local provider to make an appointment to receive the vaccine.

Indiana​*Website
Hotline: 211 within the state*
Any Indiana resident age 50 and older is eligible for the vaccine, as are long-term-care residents, first responders (fire, law enforcement, emergency-medical services, reservists and volunteers) and healthcare workers who have in-person contact with patients or infectious material in any healthcare setting. Doctors also may refer high-risk patients with cancer, sickle-cell disease and Down syndrome, as well as those who are receiving dialysis or have recently had a transplant. There is a list of vaccine sites broken down by county and you can click on your county and provider to schedule an appointment. The state doesn’t allow preregistration.

Iowa​Website
*Hotline: 211 within the state*
Iowa is currently vaccinating Phase 1B, which includes people age 65 and over and those with health conditions including cancer, kidney disease, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, Down syndrome, heart disease and obesity, as well as those who are pregnant, immunocompromised or smokers. Healthcare providers, long-term-care residents, first responders and education and child-care workers are also eligible. There are four other tiers outlined on the website, but no information about appointments or preregistration.

Kansas​*Website
Hotline: n/a*
Kansas is currently vaccinating eligible residents in Phase 1 (healthcare workers, residents/patients in long-term care or senior housing, and workers critical to the pandemic response) and Phase 2 (people age 65 and older, high-contact critical workers). There is no information about preregistration or how to make an appointment.

Kentucky​*Website
Hotline: 855-598-2246*
Kentucky currently vaccinates residents in Phases 1A to 1C. That includes long-term care and assisted-living residents, healthcare personnel, first responders, K-12 employees, people age 60 or older, anyone age 16 or older with highest-risk conditions, and all essential workers. A website, vaccine.ky.gov, and hotline allow people to determine vaccine eligibility and help them find a site in their region.

Louisiana​Website
*Hotline: n/a*
The state currently vaccinates those age 65 and older, teachers and school-support staff, daycare staff, pregnant women and adults with certain health conditions. Groups previously made eligible can still be vaccinated: outpatient clinic providers, urgent-care providers, community-care providers, behavioral health providers, law enforcement and first responders, dialysis providers and patients, home-health service providers and recipients, dental providers, some elections staff, Unified Command Group members, state Covid-emergency-response personnel, and students, residents and staff of allied health schools. Eligible patients must contact a vaccine location to make an appointment. Those not eligible can’t preregister or make appointments. ( @EphemeralStick : If you're in New Orleans, you can sign up for you appointment via Vaccines - NOLA Ready - https://ready.nola.gov/incident/coronavirus/vaccine/ )

Maine​*Website
Hotline: 888-445-4111*
Maine vaccinates residents age 60 and older. Healthcare personnel, residents and staff of long-term-care facilities, public-safety personnel, and Covid-19 response personnel can also get vaccinated. The state is mainly using an age-based system for eligibility. Starting April 1, residents age 50 and older will qualify. All adults will be eligible for vaccination starting May 1. Information about where to get a vaccine is here.

Maryland​*Website
Hotline: For updates on appointments for mass vaccination sites, text ‘MdReady’ to 898-211.*
Maryland vaccinates residents in Phase 1C, which includes adults age 65 and older, essential workers in industries such as lab services, agriculture, manufacturing and postal service. Groups previously eligible in early phases, such as healthcare workers, first responders and certain educators, remain eligible. The state offers a clinic-finder, sortable by address, ZIP Code or location to schedule appointments. Some providers and county health departments are preregistering individuals. Mass vaccination sites recently opened in Maryland.

Massachusetts​*Website*
*Hotline: n/a*
In Massachusetts, individuals currently eligible for vaccination include those age 65 and older, educators and school staff, child-care workers, people with certain high-risk medical conditions, first responders, healthcare workers, and residents and staff of long-term-care facilities, congregate-care settings, and low-income and affordable senior housing.
Eligibility will expand to people age 60 and older and certain workers on March 22. On April 5, people age 55 and older and those with one high-risk medical condition will be eligible. All adults can get a vaccine starting April 19.
Residents can visit mass.gov/CovidVaccineMap to view locations, including mass vaccination sites, sign-up and eligibility information. Preregistration is offered. There are also specific websites for certain groups.

Michigan​*Website*
*Hotline: Each county has a phone number listed on the website.*
Current eligible residents include residents age 65 and older, healthcare workers and long-term-care residents and staff, residents ages 50 to 64 with certain medical conditions, front-line essential workers, child-care and pre-K through high-school staff and staff of congregate-care facilities. The state has also added mortuary service workers to the list of eligible residents and workers in food processing and agricultural settings.
Michigan’s local health departments are scheduling vaccines, and more are coming online with this capability; those that are up and running have phone numbers listed on the state’s Covid-19 website.

Minnesota​*Website*
*Hotline: 800-657-3504*
Those eligible for a vaccine in Minnesota include people age 65 and older, healthcare workers, long-term-care residents, school staff, child-care staff, people with certain health conditions, food-processing workers, people 50 and older who live in multigenerational housing, agricultural workers and airport staff. The state has launched an online vaccine connector tool that will notify people if they are eligible to receive a vaccine and provide information about how to make an appointment.

Mississippi​*Website*
*Hotline: 877-978-6453*
Mississippi residents who are age 16 and older are eligible for vaccines. Those who are 18 or older can be vaccinated at no cost at one of the state’s drive-through vaccination sites. There is no preregistration for others listed.

Missouri​*Website
Hotline: 877-435-8411*
Missouri currently vaccinates educators, child-care workers and other workers who help keep society functioning, including information-technology workers and those working in critical infrastructure such as energy, agriculture and water systems. They also vaccinate residents over 65 years old and adults with specific underlying conditions and/or intellectual or developmental disabilities in addition to long-term-care residents and staff, healthcare workers, EMS/EMT and paramedics, first responders and emergency workers, and high-risk individuals or those with underlying health conditions. Eligible residents should contact a vaccinator on the website’s map to coordinate an appointment. The state is offering preregistration for residents. Once the form is filled out, residents are provided with information about how to get an appointment if they qualify or how to schedule an appointment at a later date.

Montana​*Website*
*Hotline: n/a*
Montana is vaccinating residents age 60 and older, front-line medical workers, and healthcare providers and others with direct patient contact, as well as those over the age of 16 with qualifying medical conditions, American Indians and other demographic groups who may be at elevated risk for Covid-19 related complications.
Montana will make the vaccine available to all residents age 16 and older by April 1, Gov. Greg Gianforte recently announced.
Vaccination sites vary by county or jurisdiction; providers include local health departments, hospitals, community health centers, IHS and tribal health, and pharmacies. As the vaccine becomes more widely available, information will be posted at dphhs.mt.gov.

Nebraska​*Website
Hotline: 833-998-2275*
Nebraska is currently vaccinating residents age 65 and older, as well as front-line healthcare workers and residents and staff of long-term-care facilities. Local health departments are coordinating vaccine efforts for priority groups.
Local health departments are offering electronic sign-up to be notified when vaccination begins in their area. Those newly eligible should visit their local health department website to register.
There is no preregistration available.

Nevada​*Website*
*Hotline: 800-401-0946*
Nevada currently vaccinates residents 65 and older, healthcare workers, first responders, residents of long-term-care facilities and other essential workers in healthcare settings. Residents 55 and older who have certain medical conditions are also eligible.
Starting March 22, Nevadans aged 16 and older with underlying health conditions can make vaccine appointments. After April 5, all Nevadans 16 and older are eligible.
Each county has its own distribution plan. Eligible residents should contact their county officials for more information, and there is an interest form that allows residents to be alerted when they are eligible. The website has a county-by-county breakdown of information, detailing who is eligible. Some also have a scheduling link and a phone number.

New Hampshire​*Website
Hotline: 211*
New Hampshire currently vaccinates persons age 65 and older, at-risk health workers, residents of long-term-care facilities, first responders, those with significant medical conditions, residents of intellectual and developmental disability residential facilities, and correctional-facility staff. The state recently began phase 2A of vaccinations, which is open to people working in K-12 schools and other child-care and educational settings such as camps or youth programs. People age 50 to 64 will be able to register for a vaccine starting March 22 under phase 2B of the state’s vaccine rollout.
Eligible residents are able to get vaccines from some hospitals and state-run and regional vaccine clinics. The state has a registration website for eligible residents, and they will receive an email when appointments are available.

New Jersey​*Website*
*Hotline: 855-568-0545*
New Jersey currently vaccinates individuals 65 and older, healthcare personnel, long-term-care residents and staff, first responders, school and child-care workers, and those deemed at high risk. On March 15, transportation workers, additional public-safety workers and more high-risk individuals became eligible. By March 29, eligibility will expand to include essential workers in food production, hospitality, warehousing and logistics, clergy and the judicial system, among others. Certain healthcare facilities are directly vaccinating workers, while other eligible residents can make an appointment directly through one of the designated vaccine sites.
The state has a registration portal, and residents receive a confirmation email telling them which group they are in, but it doesn’t offer a timeline or the ability to make appointments.

New Mexico​Website
*Hotline: 855-600-3453*
New Mexico currently vaccinates hospital personnel, residents and staff of long-term-care facilities, medical first responders, congregate-settings workers, people providing direct medical care, home-based healthcare and hospice workers, people age 75 and older, and anyone over the age of 16 at risk of Covid-19 complications. On March 8, New Mexico health officials announced that all K-12 educators, early childhood professionals and staff would now be eligible to receive the Covid-19 vaccine.
Residents can register to be notified when they are eligible for the vaccine.

New York​*Website*
*Hotline: 833-697-4829*
Currently eligible New Yorkers include: most healthcare workers, first responders and support staff, individuals age 60 and older, police and investigators, public-safety communications, certain sworn and civilian personnel, corrections workers, in-person college instructors, schoolteachers and workers, child-care providers, grocery-store workers, public-transit workers, individuals living or working in a homeless shelter. Residents with certain comorbidities and underlying conditions, including cancer, liver disease and heart conditions, are also eligible to get the vaccine.
The state allows restaurant workers, taxi and Uber drivers and facilities for the developmentally disabled to receive the vaccine, but gives discretion to local governments to make the final call on whether to open up vaccine eligibility to these groups.
On March 9, the state expanded vaccinations to certain essential workers that interact with the public, including some government employees, building workers and certain nonprofit employees, as well as social-service and child-service caseworkers, sanitation workers and employees working in the state Department of Motor Vehicle.
Eligible residents can contact pharmacies, hospitals and local health departments. There also are state-run distribution sites, and residents can use this website to determine eligibility and to schedule an appointment.

North Carolina​*Website*
*Hotline: 888-675-4567*
The state currently vaccinates people age 65 and older, healthcare workers, long-term-care staff and residents, and other front-line essential workers, including those in child care, school workers, college and university workers, those in manufacturing, farm and food-processing workers, firefighters, police and public-transportation workers.
As of March 17, some people in the Group 4 category are eligible for vaccination, including anyone age 16 and up who has one or more high-risk medical conditions, people experiencing homelessness, and incarcerated people who haven’t been vaccinated yet. The state lists vaccine providers, mostly local health departments, pharmacies and hospitals that residents can contact to get more information or an appointment.
There is no preregistration option listed.

North Dakota​*Website*
*Hotline: 866-207-2880*
North Dakota currently vaccinates those in 1A, 1B and 1C categories at many locations, including essential workers and people of any age who are at increased risk for Covid-19. Healthcare workers, first responders and long-term-care residents and staff, those age 75 and older, residents with underlying health conditions, people living in congregate settings, child-care workers, and employees of preschools and kindergarten through 12th grade are also eligible.
The state has a vaccine locator, listing provider names by location and instructions on how to contact them. The appointment process is different for every provider.

Ohio​*Website*
*Hotline: n/a*
Ohio is currently vaccinating people 50 and over, as well as those with health conditions that put them at high risk. Child-care workers, law enforcement, funeral workers, corrections staff, personnel involved in Covid-19 care, residents and staff in nursing homes and other healthcare workers are also eligible.
Residents can find their eligibility and book an appointment via a state booking tool.

Oklahoma​*Website*
*Hotline: 405-425-4489*
The state currently vaccinates healthcare workers, first responders and Oklahomans age 65 and over, as well as teachers, those with certain health comorbidities and long-term-care residents and staff. There are specific forms for healthcare workers and dental personnel. There is a vaccine scheduling tool for eligible residents, and others can expect an email when they are eligible. The website also offers a list of vaccine centers.

Oregon​*Website*
*Hotline: 866-698-6155*
Oregon currently vaccinates healthcare workers, long-term-care residents and employees, and educators. A federal judge ordered state officials to offer the vaccine to prison inmates.
As of March 1, residents age 65 and older became eligible for the vaccines. Those age 45 and older with underlying conditions and certain front-line workers in the agriculture and food-processing industry will be eligible on March 29. The state intends to comply with the federal order and allow all residents 16 and older to be eligible by May 1.
There is a county-by-county breakdown with relevant information such as website links and phone numbers. There is a Get Vaccinated Oregon eligibility tool, which allows residents to sign up for notifications and find a provider.

Pennsylvania​*Website
Hotline: 877-724-3258*
Pennsylvania currently vaccinates people age 65 and older, healthcare workers, those living in long-term-care facilities, and people 16 and older with high-risk conditions. The state also recently began administering doses of Johnson & Johnson’s newly authorized Covid-19 vaccine to prekindergarten through grade-12 teachers and school staff at regional vaccination sites. The state has an eligibility quiz and a map to find a location to contact directly to schedule an appointment at hospitals, urgent-care centers, doctor’s offices and pharmacies. There is no preregistration option.
The state’s distribution plan doesn’t include Philadelphia, which has its own plan. Philadelphia has an online vaccine interest form that people can fill out to receive information about where and when to get vaccinated.

Rhode Island​*Website*
*Hotline: 844-930-1779*
Rhode Island currently vaccinates adults age 60 and older, healthcare workers, public-safety workers, first responders, those living in congregate settings and long-term-care facilities, people experiencing homelessness, schoolteachers and staff, and child-care workers. People age 16 to 64 with underlying medical conditions are eligible, too. The state has a vaccine finder and a notification system.

South Carolina​*Website
Hotline: 866-365-8110*
South Carolina currently vaccinates anyone 55 years old and up, most healthcare workers, first responders, mission-critical workers, residents and staff of long-term-care facilities, and people who are at increased risk for severe Covid-19 disease. School and child-care workers, front-line workers, people who live and work in close contact, and healthcare workers not already included in earlier phases are also eligible for vaccination.
Eligible residents must call or book a vaccination appointment online directly with a provider. There is no preregistration option.

South Dakota​*Website*
*Hotline: n/a*
South Dakota currently vaccinates eligible residents including people age 65 and older, front-line healthcare workers, long-term-care facility residents and workers, public-health workers, EMS, law enforcement, correctional officers, high-risk patients, high-risk residents in congregate settings, licensed independent-living facilities and licensed group homes. They are also vaccinating persons under the age of 65 with underlying medical conditions, teachers, other school staff and funeral workers.
The state lists providers by county and their websites, which have eligibility questionnaires and the option to be added to the provider’s wait list.

Tennessee​*Website*
*Hotline: n/a*
Tennessee’s vaccine plan varies by county and includes both risk-based and age-based phases that are running concurrently. Most counties are vaccinating the 1A, 1B and 1C groups and people age 65 and older. Phase 1A includes inpatient healthcare providers, first responders with direct exposure to the public, staff and residents of long-term-care facilities, correctional officers and jailers, and those primarily working in outpatient healthcare settings. Phase 1B includes teachers and staff of child-care centers and K-12 schools and other first responders. Phase 1C includes those 16 and older with high-risk comorbidities and caregivers of children with high-risk comorbidities.
The state offers county-by-county information and an eligibility tool that allows residents to receive notifications about vaccine updates and new phases.

Texas​*Website*
*Hotline: Contact numbers are listed by provider or hub.*
The state currently vaccinates front-line healthcare workers and residents of long-term-care facilities, people over the age of 65, teachers, child-care personnel and those with chronic conditions. There are large vaccination hubs around the state and eligible residents can check for appointments on a hub’s website; the state notes that each hub has a different process. There also is a vaccine-provider map that lists providers, and eligible residents need to contact them directly.
There is no preregistration option.

Utah​*Website*
*Hotline: Contact numbers are listed by providers.*
Utah currently vaccinates healthcare workers, long-term-care facility staff and residents, first responders, residents age 50 and older, K-12 teachers and school staff, and people age 16 and older with certain underlying medical conditions. Eligible residents should contact their local health department or school district to schedule an appointment. The state offers an option to sign up for email updates, but there is no preregistration option available. Utah’s governor said March 18 that anyone 16 and older will become eligible for the vaccine on March 24.

Vermont​*Website*
*Hotline: 855-722-7878*
Vermont currently vaccinates anyone age 65 and older, people age 16 and older with certain high-risk health conditions, school and child-care staff, and public-safety workers. Vaccines are available at regional clinics, partner hospitals, providers and pharmacies. The state doesn’t have a preregistration option but allows eligible residents to make an online appointment.

Virginia​*Website*
*Hotline: 877-829-4682*
Virginia currently vaccinates groups 1A and 1B: people age 65 and older, healthcare personnel, residents of long-term-care facilities, front-line essential workers, people ages 16 to 64 with underlying medical conditions, and those living in correctional facilities, homeless shelters and migrant-labor camps. Most healthcare workers are being vaccinated through their workplaces, and others who are eligible can get vaccinated at employer-based clinics, local health departments, or through pharmacies, urgent care or healthcare systems. The state offers an eligibility tool and an option to preregister for those eligible.

Washington, D.C.​*Website*
*Hotline: 855-363-0333*
Washington, D.C., currently vaccinates people age 65 and older, healthcare workers, residents of long-term-care facilities, emergency responders, police and correction officers, in-person teachers, some government personnel, licensed child-care providers, grocery workers, people working in manufacturing and food packaging, human and social-services-outreach workers, those experiencing homelessness and residents with qualifying medical conditions.
As of the week of March 15, vaccine eligibility expanded to include food-service workers, postal employees, front-line employees of public transit, staff working in courts or legal services, and other essential workers.
The city has a registration portal for making vaccine appointments, and those eligible are contacted via email or telephone to book an appointment.

Washington (state)​*Website*
*Hotline: n/a*
Washington currently vaccinates anyone age 65 or older, as well as what it calls “high-risk critical workers” in a variety of industries, residents age 16 or older who are pregnant or have a disability that puts them at high risk for severe illness. The vaccine is also available for residents 50 and older who live in a multigenerational household, all workers in healthcare and people who live or work in long-term-care facilities. Educators and school staff for prekindergarten through 12th grade, and child-care workers are also eligible. The industries that Washington state classifies as “high-risk critical workers” include those who work in agriculture, on fishing vessel crews, in food processing, in grocery stores and food banks, in corrections facilities, in law courts, public transit, and those who work as first responders.
The state offers residents a “phase finder” tool to determine eligibility and be notified when residents become eligible. The state lists providers and contact information by county.

West Virginia​*Website*
*Hotline: 833-734-0965*
West Virginia currently vaccinates residents who are at least 50 years old, healthcare workers, those in long-term-care and assisted-living facilities, pharmacists, first responders, education workers 40 years and older, and people 16 and older with certain pre-existing medical conditions. All essential workers are now eligible, too.
The state has community vaccination clinics but advises residents to contact their local health department to find out which vaccination management system they are using for enrollment and scheduling. All 55 counties are holding clinics for adults 65 and older.
The state allows all residents over 16 to preregister to receive updates and facilitate appointment scheduling when eligible; the state estimates the time frame for the general population is March to October.

Wisconsin​Website
*Hotline: n/a*
Wisconsin currently vaccinates people over 65, teachers, child-care workers, and essential workers such as public-transit drivers, agricultural employees and grocery-store clerks. Front-line healthcare personnel, residents in skilled nursing and long-term-care facilities, police and fire personnel and correctional staff are also eligible. The vaccine is being provided through healthcare providers, pharmacies, local health departments, places of employment, and mass vaccination clinics, and the state says local health departments are coordinating many of the options. There is no information about appointments or preregistering.

Wyoming​*Website
Hotline: 800-438-5795*
Wyoming expanded its vaccination plan to include all three tiers in Phase 1. Eligible residents include healthcare workers who are exposed to Covid-19, staff and residents of long-term-care facilities, law enforcement, workers who have exposure to infections materials, individuals age 65 and older, certain front-line essential workers and caregivers of medically vulnerable people who aren’t able to get vaccinated. Others eligible for vaccinations are people on the Wyoming Medicaid Community Choices Waiver and Developmental Disabilities waivers, the homeless, those in group settings including prisons, critical infrastructure workers and individuals living in college dorms. The state added an online preregistration form, though the process varies county by county.


Original Source: How to Get a Covid-19 Vaccine: a State-by-State Guide - https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-get-a-covid-19-vaccine-a-state-by-state-guide-11611703769


Hopefully this can help as a launching point for anyone who is trying to get vaccinated but isn't sure where to begin. Also if anyone has any personal experience we should totally add to this list, that way it can be a little more well rounded than just the WSJ's bland anecdotes.


----------



## superphoenix (Mar 22, 2021)

From experience, at least in NY, they don't really check the requirements for what group you are because the thinking is better not to waste any doses


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 17, 2021)

buncha folks i know incl. myself got vaccinated here in Maryland, no questions asked - guess ya just need ID. it's been 16 years & above for a while here now.
unfortunately a lot of mass clinics have been cancelled due to the Janssen controversy.


----------

